# Il CEPU dei falliti ... ahahahah



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

che bazzicano anche qua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YrA_r96ZD8


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che bazzicano anche qua...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YrA_r96ZD8





CHE PENA! ​


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHE PENA! ​


Kumunista...nnno aaai pluralisimo..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Kumunista...nnno aaai pluralisimo..
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Solo, un povero stronzo solo, puo' ragionare in quel modo :mrgreen: ... che tristezza!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo, un povero stronzo solo, puo' ragionare in quel modo :mrgreen: ... che tristezza!


Ti ricorda qualcuno?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti ricorda qualcuno?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



K..K e le amazzoni  :rotfl::rotfl: che figura di merda che fece lo "sventurato" (cosi lo chiamava la maga di DOL ) :mrgreen: .


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD__HgZGVsc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXA25uL9OWY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6i4TKuOEY&feature=related

Personalmente, mi fa un effetto stranissimo vedere citare una scena di un film così potente come Magnolia, usato in un certo modo. E' tutta la sera che ci penso. 
Eppure è interessante notare come la visione di questo film, darebbe moltissimo a molti utenti di questo forum.
Ci sono su sto film 9 storie,
ma tutte pregne dell'amore come io ho potuto conoscerlo e viverlo...
Sono tutte storie d'amore: negato, rimpianto, cercato, immaginato, manipolato, trovato, tradito, sprecato.

Penso sia sempre sbagliato decontestualizzare.
Verissimo quel personaggio di Seduci e distruggi, poi nella realtà del film si traduce in una dimensione ben più sconfortante.
Forse bisognerebbe che molte persone imparassero sul serio a guardarsi allo specchio. EH?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

*altrimenti...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkbCWIq0yu8

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Stermi' ti vedo molto quieto stamane :mrgreen: come mai?!

:rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


:carneval:


PS: Eppure ... ... ...  :rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' ti vedo molto quieto stamane :mrgreen: come mai?!
> 
> :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Eppur si muove...:mrgreen:

azzo che simbolismo...prima udienza 6 aprile, data anche anniversario del terremoto a L'Aquila...

ahahahahah

sara' appeso per le palle...

*Interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici!!!*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

*6 Aprile 2009*










*
6 Aprile 2011*




:mrgreen:
​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

sterminator ha detto:


> eppur si muove...:mrgreen:
> 
> Azzo che simbolismo...prima udienza 6 aprile, data anche anniversario del terremoto a l'aquila...
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSF3pNYcBf8



:carneval: :rotfl: :carneval: :rotfl: :carneval:​


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Berlusconi a processo, la notizia 
 fa il giro del mondo      *

La notizia che il gip di Milano, *Cristina Di Censo*, ha disposto il giudizio immediato nei confronti di *Silvio Berlusconi* ha fatto immediatamente il giro del mondo. Subito dopo i flash delle agenzie internazionali, la notizia è apparsa in apertura sui media stranieri, con tutti i principali network (Bbc, Cnn, Sky News, al-Jazeera, ma anche Financial Times) che hanno dato ampio risalto alla vicenda nelle dirette televisive e sulle home page dei siti Internet.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilfattoquotidiano/sets/72157626055046920/show/


*Bbc*: “Giudizio immediato per Berlusconi accusato di aver pagato per fare sesso con una 17enne”

*Cnn*: “Il premier, Silvio Berlusconi, sarà processato per aver fatto sesso con una prostituta minorenne e per abuso di potere”

*Le Monde*: “Affaire Ruby, la giustizia italiana decide per il ‘processo immediato’ a Berlusconi”

*Sky News*: “Berlusconi affronta il processo per il sesso con un’adolescente”.

*Financial Times*: “Il premier Silvio Berlusconi rinviato a giudizio con l’accusa di aver pagato una relazione sessuale con una teenager minorenne e tentato di coprire la vicenda”

*The Wall Street Journal*: “Berlusconi a processo per prostituzione minorile”

*Abc News*: “Berlusconi a processo in un’inchiesta sulla prostituzione”

*Al-Jazeera*: “Berlusconi sarà processato per aver pagato una relazione sessuale con una minorenne e aver abusato della sua posizione, tentando di coprire la vicenda”

*Sueddeutsche*: “Berlusconi in tribunale per gli scandali sessuali”

*Bild*: “Berlusconi a processo”

*Stern*: “Berlusconi in giudizio”

*El Mundo*: “Berlusconi sarà giudicato per abuso di potere e prostituzione minorile”

*El Paìs*: “Berlusconi sarà giudicato ad aprile per prostituzione minorile e concussione”


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ocesso-la-notizia-fa-il-giro-del-mondo/92166/   :mrgreen:
       .pagelink p { font-weight: bold; }.pagelink p a {  }


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Berlusconi a processo, la notizia
> fa il giro del mondo      *
> 
> La notizia che il gip di Milano, *Cristina Di Censo*, ha disposto il giudizio immediato nei confronti di *Silvio Berlusconi* ha fatto immediatamente il giro del mondo. Subito dopo i flash delle agenzie internazionali, la notizia è apparsa in apertura sui media stranieri, con tutti i principali network (Bbc, Cnn, Sky News, al-Jazeera, ma anche Financial Times) che hanno dato ampio risalto alla vicenda nelle dirette televisive e sulle home page dei siti Internet.
> ...


Era l'ora! Eccheccazzo!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Era l'ora! Eccheccazzo!


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Come ai tempi d'oro no?
AL Capone, non fu mai processato per omicidio ecc...ecc...ecc...
Ma solo per evasione fiscale.
In qualche maniera lo inchiodarono...
Ma tanto ne esce anche a sto giro il cavaliere...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Coi schei se fa tutto!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Come ai tempi d'oro no?
> AL Capone, non fu mai processato per omicidio ecc...ecc...ecc...
> Ma solo per evasione fiscale.
> ...


Come no....

sta a guardare i suoi lacche'/ topi di fogna esperti nell'abbandonare le navi gia' della prima repubblica come cercheranno di pararsi er culo...

GAME OVER!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dimentichi anche che Napolitano l'altro giorno lo ha gia' minacciato di staccargli la spina....

che dici quanto ci mettera', quando le piazze si riempiranno di nuovo ed i tuoi sodali dovranno stare attenti anche a circolare ricordandoci Craxi e l'Hotel Raphael?

io dico un NANOsecondo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

*GRANDE NANNI MORETTI!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhmJJvZ1eac


PRATICAMENTE UN PROFETA



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:
*​


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

quanto mi piace moretti


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come no....
> 
> sta a guardare i suoi lacche'/ topi di fogna esperti nell'abbandonare le navi gia' della prima repubblica come cercheranno di pararsi er culo...
> 
> ...


purtroppo stermi, vedrai che troverà l'escamogage

mi chiedo perchè ai cartelli della maniferstazione prosilvio che dicevano
100 processi/zero condanne = persecuzione
nessun commentatore abbia ribattuto spiegando con quali escamotages ha evitato condanne certe

forse però
sarebbe stato un commento troppo lungo e troppo tecnico
e nessuno l'avrebbe letto :unhappy:

non so se ne usciremo e in quali condizioni

ma per lui è vitale non uscirne


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> purtroppo stermi, vedrai che troverà l'escamogage
> 
> mi chiedo perchè ai cartelli della maniferstazione prosilvio che dicevano
> 100 processi/zero condanne = persecuzione
> ...


Ma dai la gente s'e' rotta i coglioni, la situazione e' esplosiva ed il finale non e' manco quello del Caimano....

questo non muore serafico nel suo letto come Craxi...

ihihihihihihihihihih

e' proprio per questo che il dormiente Napo ha l'obbligo di staccargli la spina come ha gia' minacciato....

chi si assume la responsabilita' di aver portato il paese all'eliminazione fisica ?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma dai la gente s'e' rotta i coglioni, la situazione e' esplosiva ed il finale non e' manco quello del Caimano....
> 
> questo non muore serafico nel suo letto come Craxi...
> 
> ...


 
vorrei essere fiduciosa come sei tu


----------



## Illuso (16 Febbraio 2011)

La problematica reale è il dopo, come sarà dopo ? peggio di adesso ?

Con l'attuale legge elettorale , che si chiama "porcata", cosa e chi ci spetta?

Chi è quel grand'uomo nel panorama politico italiano che si prenderà la responsabilità ? Bersani?

Ps: io sono per il movimento 5 stelle.... ultima spiaggia.


----------

